# Palay buying and selling??



## celticwarrior (Nov 2, 2017)

HI Guys. I am looking at the idea of palay buying and selling. in the area I live farmers are selling rice straight from harvest for as low a 13 peso per kilo, if I were to transport that rice to a city 85km away I can get 19-23 peso per kilo. we have a bodega already but no truck. I am considering a truck that good handle 300 cavan approx 1500kg. I would also need a Isuzu elf etc to get to the not so accessible farmers. I have a family member that would act as a buying agent in the locality. My Mother in law thinks we could for sure do at least 2 trucks a month (I'm also considering bringing something back from city rather than an empty truck- maybe fertilizer, feed etc to sell in a commercial lot)..

Any recommendations on trucks (Isuzu forward or Giga- flat back??) plan on going to subic to have a look at the truck dealers. I'm thinking used surplus model from Japan) anyone have any experience and could make recommendations especially on the trucks- I plan on bringing the local truck mechanic with us. 

Looking forward to some feedback.


----------

